# Am I just lacking patience in the potty dept?!



## CrazieJones

Roshi is 7 months old! Photo update below. Both him and I have came a LONG way! However, we can say he has improved a lot but in a way I feel we have became somewhat stagnant.

So at home, and even at my parent's place, Roshi knows to go to the door for potty. However, he needs to go every 2-2.5 hours. I still keep a close watch on him, but if no one lets him out within the minutes he's at the door, he will just go on the door mat. Holding it will not be considered!

I was at my parents this past weekend. Before going out for dinner, I "emptied" Roshi out and put him in his travel crate, which used to be his main crate when he was a young pup. However, I don't trust that little bugger, so I also wrapped a diaper around him. We were out for about 2.5 hours, 3 hours max. Came home, and yup, pee in the diaper. If that diaper wasn't on him, the crate would have been filled with pee!

Because of him absolutely needing to go out and won't consider holding onto anything, Roshi's having accidents every other day on my door mat! And I also proven again that Roshi doesn't care for crate cleaniness... sigh.

When will that light at the end of potty training tunnel become a full exit?! Or at least appear brighter?! Am I doing something wrong?! What can I do to help him hold it until he is let out (it's not like I'm asking him to hold on for HOURS, just maybe until the next commercial break!)


----------



## Kathie

It sounds like he has a really small bladder! Since he does go to the door when he has to go it seems he knows what to do. Maybe you should have your vet check him out. It may be that it will take his bladder longer to mature - I sure hope so - 2 1/2 - 3 hrs. isn't much of a window for you to get out!

BTW, he sure it cute!


----------



## Thumper

Yes, that is a pretty short time for his age, he should be able to hold it at least 4-5 hours. Has the vet checked him out for bladder issues? Diabetes? have you talked to them about the frequency?

A big issue I've noticed on here with housebreaking havs is their confusion on how to notify you they need/ want to go outside, they aren't the type to really sit at the door and bark like other dogs. Gucci would just pee where ever if I didn't notice her at the back door, so I implemented the bell system (I ribbon tied to the door knob with jingle bells tied on to it all the way down) that really helped ALOT in that dept because she quickly realized I would come open the door if she moved the bells.

Has he been neutered?

Despite a few, more people than not have had housebreaking difficulties with their havs, one of the things they don't tell you in the breed characteristic book, lol They just seem to take longer to be 100% reliable. Gucci was still having 'accidents' until she was 1.5-2.. But your parents house may be a whole other issue (marking? notification confusion?) and even the crate ...is he anxious when traveling or in the crate? Some dogs are submissive pee'r's .

iDK, but you aren't doing anything wrong and it isn't your fault . Ive seen many posts on here of people at their wits end with the housebreaking, but then one day they eventually just get it, so have faith! Although, the frequency of needing to go seems a bit much.

Kara


----------



## krandall

I have a feeling that the diaper business is prolonging the training period. Every time he goes in the diaper, he is "not" learning when/where he SHOULD be going. I understand your reasons for using it, but I strongly suspect that this is at least part of why it's taking him longer to learn.

He'll probably still get there, but I think you're going to have to be very patient.


----------



## CrazieJones

Hmm. Diabetes... never thought of that. 

Yep, we're on the bell system. But like I said, once he's there at the door, he won't hold it until the next commercial break! No one there to open the door, ok, SQUAT. 

And it's not the pee only. It's also the poop. Even though he's down to avg 3 poop a day, if no one lets him out to poop, you'll find it on the mat at the door. Sigh. 

When he's napping, he is fine. But when he's awake and a free range dog he goes to the door a lot. So maybe he just needs to be trained to hold it? So at home, I've started to leash him onto me after the 2.5 hr mark and keep him occupied for another hour, trying to make it 3.5 hours! Sigh. Have to rearrange my routine again. 

I stopped the diaper thing a while ago, but since I was at my parents, I didn't want to make a scene cleaning him and the crate. But come on... I was just out 2.5-3 hours, and he peed! 

Patience Casie, Patience. 

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TilliesMom

(((HUGS))) Casie 

hang in there! I wonder if giving him an x-pen set up with pee pads might help him? For him to have an okay place to go potty IN the house? Or would that make things more confusing?? Just a thought?


----------



## krandall

Well, a couple of things. Have you ever spent any time with a HUMAN in the midst of potty training? When they tell you they have to go, they have to go NOW!!!!! If you don't get them to a potty, they will have an accident, just like Roshi. They don't think, "Gee, I am getting close to needing to go, I'd better tell them now so I can give them time to get themselves organized to take me out." they don't even THINK about going to the potty until it's almost an emergency. 

Haven't you ever seen a little human boy holding onto his private parts and wiggling like a puppy? His bladder is saying it needs to go, but his brain hasn't yet connected. By the time it does, there is a very fine line between making it and not.

Second, if you are trying to teach him to let you know when he needs to go out, but then you are not responding IMMEDIATELY to his request, you are actually teaching him that he might as well not bother. Big mistake. 

Roshi IS going more often than MOST puppies his age, and it's certainly worth a visit with the vet to check it out. But just like children, puppies mature and develop at their own pace, which may be substantially different than "average" and still be "normal". My guess is that Roshi is absolutely fine, but he is trying his best to please you with an immature bladder. He will get there in time IF you don't torpedo yourself by teaching him that he can't rely on you to open the door for him when he tells you he needs to go "NOW!!!"


----------



## Suzi

CrazieJones said:


> Hmm. Diabetes... never thought of that.
> 
> Yep, we're on the bell system. But like I said, once he's there at the door, he won't hold it until the next commercial break! No one there to open the door, ok, SQUAT.
> 
> And it's not the pee only. It's also the poop. Even though he's down to avg 3 poop a day, if no one lets him out to poop, you'll find it on the mat at the door. Sigh.
> 
> When he's napping, he is fine. But when he's awake and a free range dog he goes to the door a lot. So maybe he just needs to be trained to hold it? So at home, I've started to leash him onto me after the 2.5 hr mark and keep him occupied for another hour, trying to make it 3.5 hours! Sigh. Have to rearrange my routine again.
> 
> I stopped the diaper thing a while ago, but since I was at my parents, I didn't want to make a scene cleaning him and the crate. But come on... I was just out 2.5-3 hours, and he peed!
> 
> Patience Casie, Patience.
> 
> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


 Can you get him a dogie door? I would love to have one but mine would go outside and just bark at everyone. Also maybe he is just drinking a bunch of water!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Casie, I have noticed a couple of other people on the forum (don't remember exactly who at the moment) who have commented on potty issues lately about their 7 month old Havs. I am paying particular attention as we have regressed in this department as well, and Finn just turned 7 months last Friday.

Karen is right - my observation has been that when they have to go, they have to go NOW! I trained Augie using the UgoDog and I felt that it worked so well with him - he would be playing and all of a sudden, race for it and 'go' and then continue with playing - that I am using the same system with Finn. While Finn gets there most of the time, it is NOT going as smoothly as it did with Augie. For some reason, sometimes, although not the majority of the time, he will position his back two feet on it and face outward and shoot just barely over the edge. It took me a long time to finally catch him peeing so I could finally see what the heck he was doing. I don't recall Augie ever doing that. Although I do distinctly recall Augie, at about 9-10 months walking over to the rug in front of the sliding door, squatting and peeing. I guess it was his one last hurrah, because I don't remember him every doing it again - well, until I forgot to take him out this summer and he peed on the kitchen floor. I felt so bad. I have no doubt that he gave me the STARE and I just missed it, being busy with Finn. 

A couple of weeks ago, we boarded the two of them. And Finn has regressed since then, and has peed on the carpet, on a towel and on the Wii game board you step on! So I have had to really restrict his space again and he is spending a lot of time in the kitchen until I KNOW he has just gone. I don't think he holds it much longer, if any, than it sounds like Roshi does. In other areas, he has been so much easier than Augie - walking on loose leash, for example. He has done that since his first time out. I have just resigned myself to the fact that this one is going to take longer before he gets it down. I had a son like that too. Two of them trained so easily, and then the third - wowza!


----------



## jessegirl

motherslittlehelper said:


> Casie, I have noticed a couple of other people on the forum (don't remember exactly who at the moment) who have commented on potty issues lately about their 7 month old Havs. I am paying particular attention as we have regressed in this department as well, and Finn just turned 7 months last Friday.


Yes, there ARE a bunch of us with 7-mo's, huh? We need to form a support group! We can get through, I know we can!!!!

By the way, Casie, Roshi is such a sweetie!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

jessegirl said:


> Yes, there ARE a bunch of us with 7-mo's, huh? We need to form a support group! We can get through, I know we can!!!!
> 
> By the way, Casie, Roshi is such a sweetie!!!!!


Wouldn't it be fun to be able to get them all together for a play date?  Ha - a major pee party it would be! Would have to be outside for sure! :biggrin1:

Sometimes, it is just good to know that you aren't the only one out there dealing with this.


----------



## CrazieJones

Well, I took today off for an extra long (Canadian) Thanksgiving weekend. So I have him attached to me. No potty until we reach at least 3 hours. Well, he just passed out at 3 hours and now it's been 3.5 hours and still snoozing. LOL. So I think his bladder is ok. 

I am now thinking that this whole 2 hr pee thing is because it's the time interval I used to just automatically take him out at. After that, I let him try to go to the door himself. Hmm, does that mean he knows how to tell time... Roshi thought: it's been 2 hours, pee time!!!

Hehe... the 7 monthers... I guess we have a lot of spring puppies!!! We should just start a thread for us with our puppy woes!


----------



## Susan0406

Whisky turned 7 months yesterday and she had her first accident in a very very long time (I am very lucky, she has only had 3 accidents in total). I think her accident might have been my fault for not believing she needed to go (she had just gone 30 minutes earlier). Sometimes I feel like Whisky gets distracted when peeing (I live in a city and lots of people stop to tell her how cute she is or she sees another dog and gets distracted) and doesn't fully empty her bladder, so I typically walk her around a bit before taking her in so that she can pee one more time, on the day she had the accident I was in a rush and she only peed one time. 

I think it would be fun to get all the 7 month old's together for a wee play date


----------



## krandall

CrazieJones said:


> Well, I took today off for an extra long (Canadian) Thanksgiving weekend. So I have him attached to me. No potty until we reach at least 3 hours. Well, he just passed out at 3 hours and now it's been 3.5 hours and still snoozing. LOL. So I think his bladder is ok.
> 
> I am now thinking that this whole 2 hr pee thing is because it's the time interval I used to just automatically take him out at. After that, I let him try to go to the door himself. Hmm, does that mean he knows how to tell time... Roshi thought: it's been 2 hours, pee time!!!
> 
> Hehe... the 7 monthers... I guess we have a lot of spring puppies!!! We should just start a thread for us with our puppy woes!


Kodi certainly knows when it's supper time! We always feed him at 6PM, and it doesn't matter where we are, he starts muttering around 10 minute to. If we make him wait much past, the "muttering" gets more intense. You'd swear there was dog abuse going on. He's so bad that we keep dog food in the car, just in case we are out later on a Sunday drive than planned, and he needs a "picnic supper" on the road!ound:


----------



## narci

how often are you feeding and watering roshi?

my breeder only feed food and water to the pups once in the morning and once before 5pm. she told us she generally trains her dogs to only eat 1 meal a day when they are older.

maybe restricting roshis water intake to certain times a day could help?


----------



## JMGracie

Only feeding once a day should be fine... but I don't know about restricting water intake. Everything I've ever read says you need to have water available pretty much at all times, in their crate, etc.

I could be wrong on that, though. But personally I would look for other options before restricting their water.


----------



## CrazieJones

I feed him twice a day: breakfast and dinner.

I give him about 1/2 - 1 cup of water in the morning and it usually just sits and lasts until dinner. Of course, more water if we went out for a nice long summer walk (I will sure miss them). Then at dinner, maybe another 1/2 cup. Whatever is left, I take it around 8:30-9. Later on weekends, since I stay up longer. 

I do wonder if boys tend to keep some of their pee. Roshi can really pee 3-4 times on a 15-20 min walk. I can't even do that: release some, hold some... LOL.


----------



## Jplatthy

Smokey my male was pretty bad about needing to go very frequently when he was younger...much more than my female the same age.....but he did get it right at about 7 months or so...........he never has accidents in the house......but when he rings the bell it means he needs to go NOW...I agree with Karen...they don't think about going till they need to go...that's why I LOVE my DVR so much lol...I can pause live TV.........good luck and stick with it...

Oh and I don't agree with restricting water either.......


----------



## heatherk

CrazieJones said:


> I feed him twice a day: breakfast and dinner.
> 
> I give him about 1/2 - 1 cup of water in the morning and it usually just sits and lasts until dinner. Of course, more water if we went out for a nice long summer walk (I will sure miss them). Then at dinner, maybe another 1/2 cup. Whatever is left, I take it around 8:30-9. Later on weekends, since I stay up longer.
> 
> I do wonder if boys tend to keep some of their pee. Roshi can really pee 3-4 times on a 15-20 min walk. I can't even do that: release some, hold some... LOL.


At 7 months, Roshi is probably 'marking' on walks, not just peeing. Even neutered dogs do that, I do believe. And yes, they will 'hold' it in order to mark. Just a dog thing


----------



## heatherk

narci said:


> how often are you feeding and watering roshi?
> 
> my breeder only feed food and water to the pups once in the morning and once before 5pm. she told us she generally trains her dogs to only eat 1 meal a day when they are older.
> 
> maybe restricting roshis water intake to certain times a day could help?


I don't believe, at ALL, in restricting a dog's water either. Though letting them have water all day and then picking it up at a certain time of night, when it's bedtime, is OK I think (though I don't even do that...)


----------



## Thumper

That is quite possible, maybe You've trained HIM to think he needs to go every 2 hours because you don't want him to go on the rug? 

The reason I thought of diabetes is because I have a friend with a dog that has it and the ONLY sign they ever had him show was his being thirsty all the time and going to pee every 2-3 hours, quite manageable though if you catch it early . I doubt that it what is going on here, though. 

I never realized we had so many 7 month olds on board at the moment, what a fun age! Although, I seem to remember a regressing period around 14-18 months, maybe its just starting earlier, genetically engineered foods and all that  ..

Kara


----------



## Pooch

Fionn is almost 7 months and is doing really well with his potty training. About 2 months ago I bought some special treats (Fruitables bisquits which he loves!). He only gets these when he potties outdoors. It didn't take long for him to figure it out ....now whenever we come in from a potty break he sits in the middle of the room very proud and ready for his treat. I saw a huge change in his reliability after I started doing this. He goes to the door now and let's me know when he has to go. He can hold it for 4 hours or so if we're home together and never has accidents overnight or if left alone.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Houseing training is often frustrating, sometimes it requires we push ourselves to show patience we never knew we possessed. One of the things that makes it hard is we would like to do other things but we must always be on high alert and that is not easy, at times it seems there is no end in sight and it is tiring to be on high alert. This will not be forever, sometimes the problem is it just has not clicked that pottying is to be done outside, funny thing is many times they get...not to potty in certain places, what they don't get is not only is it ok to potty outside its where it needs to be done always. You may have to catch your pup in the act and act quickly, this means you will have to not only catch him in the act but, while he is still peeing but him outside saying no and let him finish outside. This is not easy, it means you are on high alert all the time until the event happens, sometimes it helps to have something outside the door for them to go on so you can set them down quickly.

Misty was three when I got her she lived with a breeder and was never housetrained and it was not a problem there. Misty has maybe had two potty accidents when I first brought her home, this was not because she was housetrained it was my hyper-vigilance, I had one eye on her at all times watching for signs or signels, I swear she could hold it until I thought her blatter would surely pop. She did get it about the pottying outside, but we had a problem with her thinking it was still ok to go inside if it was raining, no pee but she would sneak off and poop. All of this was soooo frustrating, I have trained mill dogs successfully, but something was off. When I first brought her home she had an ear infection and a bit of pink on her right front paw, the paw as summer progressed turned in to a full blowned allergy, again this summer we have battled the allergy, finally antibotics, anti-fungel, antihistamines have given her some relief, not curing but a rest. The reason I am relating this the minute her feet were clear she is the first to bound out even on wet grass so part of her problem was medical, but not what someone would look for. Awhile back I caught her in the act of pooping on a rug in front of the dog door, it was raining....I put her out in the middle of it...she has got it now, after a year and some months I do not watch her anymore, she has proven herself. Some dogs are just harder just like children.

You will really get through this just remember to have everyone in the house on board so you don't over tire and a trip to the vet might help rule out any medical cause. You will get through this. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

I think I have to join the non-potty trained puppy group, but Tessa is nine months. She has least one pee and one poop accident a day. I know she can hold it because I work three days a week and she is in her crate from 8 to 3:30 and never has an accident in her crate. But I can put her out five times in a morning and she will still have an accident or two. She rings the bell to go out, but she also rings the bell just for fun. We try to put her out each time, but sometimes she rings the bell and walks away and sometimes she sits and belts the bell just like a cat. 

I have no solution or advice for anyone. I have tried everything everybody has suggested but we still have accidents. She will actually squat and piddle right in front of me and when I holler her name, she looks at me like she's saying "What mommy?" I can tell my husband is losing patience. The only good thing is that I have hardwood and tile throughout the house and no wall to wall carpet. We took up the area rugs when she first came home so clean up is a little easier.

Our other dog is a 5 year male and while he doesn't have accidents at our house, he has marked at both my mom's and my sister's, which is a little embarassing. Good thing they are both so cute.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I got Fipsy from the breeder when she was just about 7 months old. She was used to a doggy door, which we don't have, but even then she was totally trained within a month.
She would die before she would go in the house and must have a giant bladder.

Then we get Kassy at 8 weeks old, and I thought piece of cake to train these havanese - well Kassy will be 2 years old in January, and I swear she was about a year and a half before she totally got it!


----------



## krandall

Tessa's Mommy said:


> I think I have to join the non-potty trained puppy group, but Tessa is nine months. She has least one pee and one poop accident a day. I know she can hold it because I work three days a week and she is in her crate from 8 to 3:30 and never has an accident in her crate. But I can put her out five times in a morning and she will still have an accident or two. She rings the bell to go out, but she also rings the bell just for fun. We try to put her out each time, but sometimes she rings the bell and walks away and sometimes she sits and belts the bell just like a cat.
> 
> I have no solution or advice for anyone. I have tried everything everybody has suggested but we still have accidents. She will actually squat and piddle right in front of me and when I holler her name, she looks at me like she's saying "What mommy?" I can tell my husband is losing patience. The only good thing is that I have hardwood and tile throughout the house and no wall to wall carpet. We took up the area rugs when she first came home so clean up is a little easier.
> 
> Our other dog is a 5 year male and while he doesn't have accidents at our house, he has marked at both my mom's and my sister's, which is a little embarassing. Good thing they are both so cute.


The fact that you say she holds it when she is crated, is telling you something. She needs to be more closely confined until he REALLY understands. She has had WAY to many accidents at this point for her to have any idea that she is not supposed to go in the house. Every time you let them make a mistake, makes it take longer for them to be truly house trained.

The bells clearly aren;t working for her... there are lots of dogs they DON'T work for. Kodi is one. We tried the bells for some time, but he never got the hang of using them. For a long time, he didn't have accidents simply because I knew his schedule, and got him out when he needed to go. He was well over 18 months before he started to RELIABLY "tell" us when he needed to go out. Tessa may be one that the bells are just not meant for.

Also, I don;t like the idea of "sending" a dog out to potty. Unless you can SEE them every moment, you don;t really know if they have gone. Un til they are TOTALLY reliable, you should be going out with them, and KEEPING them out there until they go. It shouldn't be "play time" either. Keep her on a long leash and stand in one spot. Tell her "go potty" (or whatever you say) JUST ONCE. Then stand there quietly and don't interact or move until she has done her business. Then have a party, telling her how wonderful she is. (treats optional) AFTER she has pottied, you can let her off the leash to play if you choose, but that's up to you.


----------



## StarrLhasa

I have a thought about Roshi at the door. I have not read any comments about the door mat possibly being a problem since Roshi has peed and pooped there multiple times. 

I don't know whether or not you are cleaning with an enzyme cleaner, but chances are you will not be able to get all the odor out of it at this point. Also, the floor below may retain some odor. This odor could be a trigger for Roshi. You may need to replace the mat.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

Karen, we did take her out the first 3 1/2 months we had her and we thought she had was trained. She hadn't had an accident for two weeks, so I just started opening the door so she and Cooper could go out together. I guess it's back to standing in the cold and rain until she goes. As for the rug at the door, I think that once they piddle on it, even if you wash it, they will go again and again. I santized mine the other day and the next day, she piddle on it again. Patience and perservance, I guess.


----------



## krandall

Tessa's Mommy said:


> Karen, we did take her out the first 3 1/2 months we had her and we thought she had was trained. She hadn't had an accident for two weeks, so I just started opening the door so she and Cooper could go out together. I guess it's back to standing in the cold and rain until she goes. As for the rug at the door, I think that once they piddle on it, even if you wash it, they will go again and again. I santized mine the other day and the next day, she piddle on it again. Patience and perservance, I guess.


Not having an accident in two weeks is great, but it's not a completely trained puppy. And an accident (or more) daily is WAY too often. That only teaches them that its OK.

I agree completely... once the've peed on something, it's very hard, if not impossible, to get it clean enough that THEY can't smell it, and assume it's an "OK" place to go.


----------



## inlovewithhav

I'm going to jump in here. Kipper is 10 months old and still has an accident BUT that is when like others here I didn't listen to his ques (didn't see him at the door, or hear the bells- he rings them very very quietly). One thing that I have only seen mentioned once is the area rug..... pull every one in the house up. Don't put one back down until the pups are reliable. We JUST put one back at the front door (the door he uses for the potty) a couple of weeks ago. Other then that the rugs are up. I have wall to wall carpet in most of the house and he still isn't allowed to go in those areas unsupervised. I know at 7 months Kipper was still going out very frequently, but at about 8 1/2 mths it clicked with the whole bell training and potty but I still watch him like a hawk for his signals that he has to go..... my favorite the "intense" stare..... lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Shelly, Augie does the intense 'stare' too. We take him out on a schedule, but sometimes he has to go more often and then the stare. When I was busy with Finn this summer, there were a couple of times I obviously overlooked it and he peed once on the kitchen floor and once on the rug in front of the front door. At least he chose areas that were easy for me to clean. 

I had my suspicions confirmed as to perhaps why Finn has had a regression. Two weeks ago, we boarded them. I took the UgoDog with him. It had been put down for him in the past when he was boarded, but this time they did not use it and put down pee pads. After we picked them up after this last trip, anything white on the floor, he was peeing on - towels, the platform you step on for the Wii game - he was peeing on it. I told DH that my guess was that they hadn't used the UgoDog but had put pee pads down, and a conversation with them confirmed this.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Shelly, Augie does the intense 'stare' too. We take him out on a schedule, but sometimes he has to go more often and then the stare. When I was busy with Finn this summer, there were a couple of times I obviously overlooked it and he peed once on the kitchen floor and once on the rug in front of the front door. At least he chose areas that were easy for me to clean.
> 
> I had my suspicions confirmed as to perhaps why Finn has had a regression. Two weeks ago, we boarded them. I took the UgoDog with him. It had been put down for him in the past when he was boarded, but this time they did not use it and put down pee pads. After we picked them up after this last trip, anything white on the floor, he was peeing on - towels, the platform you step on for the Wii game - he was peeing on it. I told DH that my guess was that they hadn't used the UgoDog but had put pee pads down, and a conversation with them confirmed this.


Don't you hate it when people won't listen, and torpedo you like this?!?!? At least you figured it out, but I bet that's going to take a lot of re-training.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

krandall said:


> Don't you hate it when people won't listen, and torpedo you like this?!?!? At least you figured it out, but I bet that's going to take a lot of re-training.


Since they had used the UgoDog before and they know my guys, I didn't even mention it this time, but it was there with their 'gear'. If only they had said something like 'we won't be needing this', we could have had the appropriate conversation then and my reasons for wanting consistency at this point in his training. I DID think to mention the fact that, should either one of their topknots fall over their eyes, that I didn't want them just cut off with the scissors!! (like another forum member had happen) ound:

They did apologize and made a note in their computer, but, yes, it has been back to basics and a lot of kitchen time since then. And when he is out playing with us, any time he goes around a corner or behind a chair where I can't see him, I am out of my chair checking on him. We hadn't had an accident for quite some time. But it appears that that is what happens with these guys - they get to the point where they haven't had an accident for awhile, and we let our guard down or give them too much freedom, etc, and it 'bites' us! :biggrin1:


----------



## CrazieJones

I can't stand not having a rug at the door. It was rugless for a while but the dirt and mud that gets tracked in drove me INSANE!!! I can't wait until he's fully trained. The house carpet is going for a nice shampoo!
But anyways, these past few days have been "back to basics". No freedom for Roshi after 2.5 hours. He's leashed onto me after that. At around the 4th hour, I let him off leash and say "Outside to bee bee boo boo" and he will run to the door and pounce on the bells (my poor walls). Leash him back on and out he goes!
Yay.


----------



## inlovewithhav

Casie,
Just remember they are that cute for a reason, all they have to do is look at us and we forget why we are mad


----------



## StarrLhasa

Casie:

You can put down a new, never-been-peed-on rug by the door after making certain that the surface in front of the door [is it tile?] has no odor that Roshi can smell. You can use a black light to look for urine stains, but the real test will be whether or not Roshi smells any urine.

An alternative to a rug by the door is to have old towels available to sop up the wet feet. I always have towels by the front door in rainy weather to wipe off wet or muddy paws. You may want to put down towels on the way out of the house instead of a rug for when Roshi comes back in then pick it/them up until it is time to go out again.


----------



## CrazieJones

Yeah. If they're not that cute, I think they would have been extinct. They wouldn't survive long enough to have more puppies!!!!




inlovewithhav said:


> Casie,
> Just remember they are that cute for a reason, all they have to do is look at us and we forget why we are mad


----------



## krandall

CrazieJones said:


> Yeah. If they're not that cute, I think they would have been extinct. They wouldn't survive long enough to have more puppies!!!!


The same is true for HUMAN babies!ound:


----------



## Stacierew

Have you thought about trying a belly band for roshi? They work for boys. It should help him learn to hold it til he gets outside. They are often used for high rise apart dwellers who's poor boy dogs have to ride a long elevater down before they get outside...lol.


----------



## krandall

Belly bands don't really make them "hold it", though... they just keep the urine for getting on other things.


----------



## CrazieJones

Trust me, belly bands don't help Roshi 'hold it'. Instead of buying belly bands for dogs at $10+, I buy a pack of human baby diapers and wrap it around Roshi's belly in case something happens. Well, let's just say Roshi has no issue peeing in it. 

Well, Roshi hasn't had an accident for 1.5 wks. Trust me it's a record. Well, I am not counting those two "anxiety" puddles in his ex-pen when he was left alone for 15 minutes. Sigh.


----------



## SherryTeach

This thread relieves me greatly in thinking that I am a terrible doggy mother to little Abby, who at 7.5 months is fine as long as she is in her room with the doggy door, but feels free to pee any any other room at will. This after 5 months of walking out the same door once an hour, directing her to her spot, watching her go and giving tons of praise. I'm getting very eager to be finished with potty training.


----------



## Charleysmom

on the sunject of housetraining - which is best to use? the ugodog? a dog litter box with equine pine or potty pads. I'd like to keep it simple but I want to use the best approach. any suggestions?


----------



## krandall

loriabigail said:


> on the sunject of housetraining - which is best to use? the ugodog? a dog litter box with equine pine or potty pads. I'd like to keep it simple but I want to use the best approach. any suggestions?


The "best", at least to start, is probably sticking with whichever method your breeder uses.. I personally don't like pee pads (unless used in a frame with a grid like the Ugodog) for two reasons. First, many puppies chew them up, at best making a mess, and at worst ingesting them. Second, many puppies have a hard time differentiating between pee pads and small area rugs. i wanted it crystal clear in Kodi's mind that my rugs were NOT a place to potty!

Lots of people really like the Ugodog, and I don't think there is a really compelling reason to use that or a litter box. But it will definitely be easier to let the puppy continue with what he is used to. With Kodi, even on the long trip home, through long car rides and airports, he consistently used the litter his breeder had supplied for the trip, wrapped up in a pee pad (just as a portable "litter box solution"). Now we have big litter boxes that we keep in the house and our travel trailer, but I also have a little one that fits inside a kitchen trash bag that I take with us for use in hotel rooms when we travel to shows.


----------



## Charleysmom

that's great advie. use what the breeder uses at first and then change to using a litter box. someone else recommended equine pine in the litter.


----------



## krandall

loriabigail said:


> that's great advie. use what the breeder uses at first and then change to using a litter box. someone else recommended equine pine in the litter.


That was me. But the Kings use it too.


----------



## PAViridian

I'm reading here about litter boxes and whatnot...are they very much easier than taking a Havanese outside when they need to go? Sam is slowly but surely 'getting it', but we've hit a roadblock. Right now, he's got it precisely backwards. More often than not, he'll ring the bell on the door or come to get me to take him outside just after he's gone. I figure part of it is that he's young and he's got to go NOW and doesn't think, oh, hey, I gotta go, maybe I should make preparations, just like any kid would when learning, but is there a way to help him along to understanding he should notify me first?

Or would it be a lot easier on him, us, and our carpet to get him a litter box of some kind?


----------



## krandall

PAViridian said:


> I'm reading here about litter boxes and whatnot...are they very much easier than taking a Havanese outside when they need to go? Sam is slowly but surely 'getting it', but we've hit a roadblock. Right now, he's got it precisely backwards. More often than not, he'll ring the bell on the door or come to get me to take him outside just after he's gone. I figure part of it is that he's young and he's got to go NOW and doesn't think, oh, hey, I gotta go, maybe I should make preparations, just like any kid would when learning, but is there a way to help him along to understanding he should notify me first?
> 
> Or would it be a lot easier on him, us, and our carpet to get him a litter box of some kind?


Puppies don't use litter boxes (or other indoor potty options) without training anymore than they go outside.

I think your mistake is thinking that he is "thinking" about it one way or the other. Until puppies are well over a year old, "potty training" is all about setting it up so the the puppy CAN'T make mistakes, and therefore establishing good habits. If Sam is regularly relieving himself then ringing his bells (or coming to you) you are not supervising (or confining) him closely enough. The only way to a truly reliably potty trained puppy, no matter WHERE you choose for him to go, is to NEVER take your eyes off him unless he is confined to his crate or an ex-pen with a potty option (litter box, Ugodog, etc.)

Every single mistake he makes will make it that much harder to establish those very important habits. If he is having more mistakes than successes, you are actually TRAINING him to do exactly what you want him NOT to do. Set him up for success, so that he CAN'T make mistakes (well, you'll always have a "miss" here and there, but if you are having more than a couple per week, even with a very young puppy, you are sabotaging yourself!) and you will end up with a RELIABLY potty trained dog that you can trust in your house.


----------



## PAViridian

I asked because a litter box is something he could reach himself without intermediaries. Given that puppies can be fairly reliably house trained at 8 weeks old or so (I know this because my family has done it before by doing nothing more than making a designated space safely available to puppies long before they are weaned and letting them figure it out; however, they were Siberian Huskies so might have their instincts more intact) I thought perhaps this might be so for Havanese. What my family did before was not setting things up so the very young puppies couldn't make mistakes; it was setting things up (without even realizing it) so that their instincts not to poop and pee where they eat and play and sleep kicked in full force. So, clearly, there is more than one way to this goal.

That is what I wondered if litter boxes and whatnot made it easier to tap into, an indoor dog's natural instincts. I know using one would require training; I was not hoping to escape that.

Yeah, Sam needs to be supervised more, I know that, but I am really trying to find out if one thing might take better advantage of dog nature than another.


----------



## LunasMom

Yes, I believe there is a huge difference between a Siberian Husky and a Havanese (LOL!). We have had both male and female Huskies and if it were not for this forum I would have believed my Luna was retarded when I compared her house breaking to that of our Husky. Our last Husky came to us at 10 weeks with no previous training and within 2 weeks was house broken. Luna's came to us at 10 weeks of age with pee pad training by her breeder and a great training for poop outside. She only has had 2 poopies in our house and now, at almost, 6 months has only had 2 pee accidents in the past month. I think, for a Havanese, she is doing well but she can't compete with my Husky in that department.


----------



## krandall

PAViridian said:


> I asked because a litter box is something he could reach himself without intermediaries. Given that puppies can be fairly reliably house trained at 8 weeks old or so (I know this because my family has done it before by doing nothing more than making a designated space safely available to puppies long before they are weaned and letting them figure it out; however, they were Siberian Huskies so might have their instincts more intact) I thought perhaps this might be so for Havanese. What my family did before was not setting things up so the very young puppies couldn't make mistakes; it was setting things up (without even realizing it) so that their instincts not to poop and pee where they eat and play and sleep kicked in full force. So, clearly, there is more than one way to this goal.
> 
> That is what I wondered if litter boxes and whatnot made it easier to tap into, an indoor dog's natural instincts. I know using one would require training; I was not hoping to escape that.
> 
> Yeah, Sam needs to be supervised more, I know that, but I am really trying to find out if one thing might take better advantage of dog nature than another.


Little dogs, in general, are notoriously harder to house train than big dogs. It takes a lot more diligence and attention on the part of the owner. I think that part of this is that a house is just too big a territory for a little dog to automatically consider its "den". Most will not willingly foul their crate or pee beside their food bowl, but the next room? What's the difference between that and outside to a little dog. They are both "far away" from their "den" (crate).

All I can tell you is that I have never heard of anyone who was just able to make an appropriate spot "available" to a small breed puppy, and have the puppy house train themselves like a cat. Maybe yours will be the first, but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## PAViridian

LunasMom said:


> Yes, I believe there is a huge difference between a Siberian Husky and a Havanese (LOL!). We have had both male and female Huskies and if it were not for this forum I would have believed my Luna was retarded when I compared her house breaking to that of our Husky. Our last Husky came to us at 10 weeks with no previous training and within 2 weeks was house broken. Luna's came to us at 10 weeks of age with pee pad training by her breeder and a great training for poop outside. She only has had 2 poopies in our house and now, at almost, 6 months has only had 2 pee accidents in the past month. I think, for a Havanese, she is doing well but she can't compete with my Husky in that department.


It's been a long time since I had a Husky that had to be housetrained, so I don't remember how long it took. I just remember the litter being quite astoundingly quick.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingdogs/pottytrainingpuppies3weeks.htm We didn't do it *quite* like that, but close enough. That works on Havanese according to the site, though might not give them quite the head start it gives Huskies.

I'm not hoping for miracles from Sam; I think he's pretty well got it, just needs to get the steps in the right order more often. Anyhow, I'll not say any more since I am not making much of an impression here.


----------



## jessegirl

I really think that Rollie's "Uncle Piper," my mom's Sillky, and living with my mom during the week of the Halloween snow storm power outtage potty trained Rollie. I think he learned from watching Piper and from having the same rules be applied in a new environment. I think that it helped the stuff we were doing at home generalize - like he learned, "Oh, so no matter what I'm supposed to go outside - at home, at grandma's - it's all the same. Oh, and look, Uncle Piper goes outside and NOT inside and I don't smell his pee in here at all! Okay, I'll do that too. Uncle Piper is the coolest." (Ok, that last bit is a bit of anthropomorphism, but Rollie DOES think Uncle Piper is about the coolest, best, most lovable and fun being on this planet).

After we moved back home, Rollie started to sit by the door or scratch the door. He's had just a few accidents and I think they've all be in moments of excitement (e.g., he got startled once, two times he has been super hyper and started to do the crazy digging thing and kind of peed in the middle of it). 

It's funny b/c I don't think the training would have generalized if we had the 
2nd dog living with us. I think Rollie needed to be somewhere else and have the same rules applied for the training to "click." 

Needless to say we still watch him (especially when he's around the-crazy-digging-pillow), but it is so much easier. On the other hand, he still tries to eat our shag area rug so we had to take it up again (after a brief trial of it back on the floor). Sigh.:drum: 

/the drums have nothing to do with my post, but I wanted to get to use that emoticon and I have no idea when I'd ever find a topic where it fits.
//op2: (I like this one too)


----------



## krandall

jessegirl said:


> I really think that Rollie's "Uncle Piper," my mom's Sillky, and living with my mom during the week of the Halloween snow storm power outtage potty trained Rollie. I think he learned from watching Piper and from having the same rules be applied in a new environment. I think that it helped the stuff we were doing at home generalize - like he learned, "Oh, so no matter what I'm supposed to go outside - at home, at grandma's - it's all the same. Oh, and look, Uncle Piper goes outside and NOT inside and I don't smell his pee in here at all! Okay, I'll do that too. Uncle Piper is the coolest." (Ok, that last bit is a bit of anthropomorphism, but Rollie DOES think Uncle Piper is about the coolest, best, most lovable and fun being on this planet).
> 
> After we moved back home, Rollie started to sit by the door or scratch the door. He's had just a few accidents and I think they've all be in moments of excitement (e.g., he got startled once, two times he has been super hyper and started to do the crazy digging thing and kind of peed in the middle of it).
> 
> It's funny b/c I don't think the training would have generalized if we had the
> 2nd dog living with us. I think Rollie needed to be somewhere else and have the same rules applied for the training to "click."
> 
> Needless to say we still watch him (especially when he's around the-crazy-digging-pillow), but it is so much easier. On the other hand, he still tries to eat our shag area rug so we had to take it up again (after a brief trial of it back on the floor). Sigh.:drum:
> 
> /the drums have nothing to do with my post, but I wanted to get to use that emoticon and I have no idea when I'd ever find a topic where it fits.
> //op2: (I like this one too)


KJodi made a HUGE leap forward in terms of INDEPENDENT pottying after going to stay with a friend with 5 dogs while I was away in Europe for 3 weeks when he was about 8 months old. He just went in and out with the whole pack when it was time to potty, and did what all the "big guys" did. I think you're right, learning from the other dogs helps a lot.

Incidentally, he was the typical picky-eating Havanese puppy until then. Although I didn't give in to it, there was a lot of turning up his nose at things, and skipping meals. Even though she always fed him in his ex-pen so that none of the bigger,older dogs could steal his food, I think the FELLING of competition with 6 dogs (including him) all eating at the same time made him feel like he'd better eat up or someone else might get it.ound: Ever since then, he has tucked into his food immediately, and it's GONE within about 3 minutes!


----------



## krandall

jessegirl said:


> I really think that Rollie's "Uncle Piper," my mom's Sillky, and living with my mom during the week of the Halloween snow storm power outtage potty trained Rollie. I think he learned from watching Piper and from having the same rules be applied in a new environment. I think that it helped the stuff we were doing at home generalize - like he learned, "Oh, so no matter what I'm supposed to go outside - at home, at grandma's - it's all the same. Oh, and look, Uncle Piper goes outside and NOT inside and I don't smell his pee in here at all! Okay, I'll do that too. Uncle Piper is the coolest." (Ok, that last bit is a bit of anthropomorphism, but Rollie DOES think Uncle Piper is about the coolest, best, most lovable and fun being on this planet).
> 
> After we moved back home, Rollie started to sit by the door or scratch the door. He's had just a few accidents and I think they've all be in moments of excitement (e.g., he got startled once, two times he has been super hyper and started to do the crazy digging thing and kind of peed in the middle of it).
> 
> It's funny b/c I don't think the training would have generalized if we had the
> 2nd dog living with us. I think Rollie needed to be somewhere else and have the same rules applied for the training to "click."
> 
> Needless to say we still watch him (especially when he's around the-crazy-digging-pillow), but it is so much easier. On the other hand, he still tries to eat our shag area rug so we had to take it up again (after a brief trial of it back on the floor). Sigh.:drum:
> 
> /the drums have nothing to do with my post, but I wanted to get to use that emoticon and I have no idea when I'd ever find a topic where it fits.
> //op2: (I like this one too)


Kodi made a HUGE leap forward in terms of INDEPENDENT pottying after going to stay with a friend with 5 dogs while I was away in Europe for 3 weeks when he was about 8 months old. He just went in and out with the whole pack when it was time to potty, and did what all the "big guys" did. I think you're right, learning from the other dogs helps a lot.

Incidentally, he was the typical picky-eating Havanese puppy until then. Although I didn't give in to it, there was a lot of turning up his nose at things, and skipping meals. Even though she always fed him in his ex-pen so that none of the bigger,older dogs could steal his food, I think the FELLING of competition with 6 dogs (including him) all eating at the same time made him feel like he'd better eat up or someone else might get it.ound: Ever since then, he has tucked into his food immediately, and it's GONE within about 3 minutes!


----------



## jessegirl

krandall said:


> Incidentally, he was the typical picky-eating Havanese puppy until then. Although I didn't give in to it, there was a lot of turning up his nose at things, and skipping meals. Even though she always fed him in his ex-pen so that none of the bigger,older dogs could steal his food, I think the FELLING of competition with 6 dogs (including him) all eating at the same time made him feel like he'd better eat up or someone else might get it.ound: Ever since then, he has tucked into his food immediately, and it's GONE within about 3 minutes!


That's funny! When Piper and Rollie are together, they don't want their own food. Piper will usually turn his own bowl down and eat from Rollie's bowl (even if the food is the same). Rollie will watch Piper eat from his bowl and eventually eat from the other one, but only after thoroughly inspecting his bowl and determining that Piper did indeed empty it. And they both want the same bully stick too. One will watch the other chew and then if he drops it, the other will grab it and the whole scene repeats. And of course they have their OWN bullies, but the bully the other dog has is the GOOD bully. Dogs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

jessegirl said:


> That's funny! When Piper and Rollie are together, they don't want their own food. Piper will usually turn his own bowl down and eat from Rollie's bowl (even if the food is the same). Rollie will watch Piper eat from his bowl and eventually eat from the other one, but only after thoroughly inspecting his bowl and determining that Piper did indeed empty it. And they both want the same bully stick too. One will watch the other chew and then if he drops it, the other will grab it and the whole scene repeats. And of course they have their OWN bullies, but the bully the other dog has is the GOOD bully. Dogs.


You have just described Dexter and Jack. Jack wants all the bones even if there is a second bone laying around.

As for pottying....Jack is almost there.....he will be 2 in January. Rarely an accident in last 2 weeks. He is a bell ringer and then when you take him out, he does NOTHING!!!!

So, I have been telling Jack to lay down, he lays down and soon forgets about the door.

At night in bed, both boys will let us know when they need to potty by gently tapping the bed with their paw (Dexter) and Jack will lick my hair.

Patience is a requirement in the potty department. If you do not have enough patience, then get some, it comes in handy with a Hav.


----------



## krandall

jessegirl said:


> That's funny! When Piper and Rollie are together, they don't want their own food. Piper will usually turn his own bowl down and eat from Rollie's bowl (even if the food is the same). Rollie will watch Piper eat from his bowl and eventually eat from the other one, but only after thoroughly inspecting his bowl and determining that Piper did indeed empty it. And they both want the same bully stick too. One will watch the other chew and then if he drops it, the other will grab it and the whole scene repeats. And of course they have their OWN bullies, but the bully the other dog has is the GOOD bully. Dogs.


:biggrin1:


----------



## Charleysmom

hi. are you biggrin1? someone mentioned to me that you bought a puppy from avon leahavanese? I'm getting a puppy from there in January.


----------



## krandall

loriabigail said:


> hi. are you biggrin1? someone mentioned to me that you bought a puppy from avon leahavanese? I'm getting a puppy from there in January.


Who are you talking to, me?:biggrin1: If so, the big grin is just an emoticon. I'm Karen, and Kodi comes from Starborn Havanese in North Carolina.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I seen to be making great big steps in Potty training with Jack. No surprises at the doors for several weeks. Jack had a great poop today, when I took him outside. So, I am thinking Jack is holding the poop instead of of the poop fairy making a visit.

I really hope so....


----------



## jessegirl

HavaneseSoon said:


> I seen to be making great big steps in Potty training with Jack. No surprises at the doors for several weeks. Jack had a great poop today, when I took him outside. So, I am thinking Jack is holding the poop instead of of the poop fairy making a visit.
> 
> I really hope so....


Yeah, that poop fairy. Man, she's a biatch!


----------



## Linda3612

These posts make me feel a bit better, but I am feeling very discouraged. Maggie is 7 1/2 months old, and I thought almost housebroken. These last two or three weeks she has regressed in a big way. She had never once peed in the bathroom--now she's done it twice, just this morning in fact. She has peed by the door and pooped in the house a few times. Very discouraging. She never does this when I'm watching, but the minute I take my eyes off her she will do it. Before this regression if she had to go she would go in her litter box or run to the door. I know it is kind of common for Havs to regress at about this age, but this is lasting a long time and not getting any better. I am going to go back to diligent housebreaking just like when she was 3 months until this stops. If anyone can offer any other advice, I would appreciate it.


----------



## krandall

Linda3612 said:


> These posts make me feel a bit better, but I am feeling very discouraged. Maggie is 7 1/2 months old, and I thought almost housebroken. These last two or three weeks she has regressed in a big way. She had never once peed in the bathroom--now she's done it twice, just this morning in fact. She has peed by the door and pooped in the house a few times. Very discouraging. She never does this when I'm watching, but the minute I take my eyes off her she will do it. Before this regression if she had to go she would go in her litter box or run to the door. I know it is kind of common for Havs to regress at about this age, but this is lasting a long time and not getting any better. I am going to go back to diligent housebreaking just like when she was 3 months until this stops. If anyone can offer any other advice, I would appreciate it.


You've already got the right idea. Treat her like you did in the beginning! Restrict her movement and watch her like a hawk. If you take a step back, she'll probably come around pretty quickly.


----------



## lanabanana

Finally, I think we have conquered the potty training! Baxter (the hav) is now 9 months and Tess (the poodle cross) is 11 months. They have, just within the past couple of weeks gotten to the point where they will go stand by the back door when they need to go out. I close them in the kitchen when we are gone, with a pee pad, but they haven't been left longer than 6 hrs at any one time and have not used the pee pad for months. Whew! I was beginning to wonder!

Alanna


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

I know the frustration. Tessa will be a year old next week and is still not reliably potty trained. I thought we had gotten her pee trained at least, but I found her bed that we keep in our bedroom (she doesn't sleep in it much) was soaked with piddle. Not sure if it was Cooper or her, but I would put my money on Tessa. As for pooping, she still isn't trained for that. We find little presents at least 3 times a week. I try to watch her like a hawk, but I think she does it when I'm in the washroom or in the shower. She does ring the bell to go outside, but she also rings it all the time to play. I could be up and down to let her out and in at least 20 times during the evening. I've tried all the suggestions everyone has posted and all the tricks the trainer gave me but... 

I love her to pieces, but I am very frustrated with her.


----------



## Charleysmom

oh, how silly of me. now I understand. thanks so much. somehow instead of the emoticon appearing the words biggrin [email protected]!

got it. and thanks for all your previous replies. always very helpful and appreciaetd.


----------



## lfung5

Gosh, I don't envy you guys. Housebreaking took a ton of patience! But take it from me, it will pay off in a big way. It's light a switch and one day you can't believe they are not having anymore accidents! Hang in there!!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

I wish I could find the switch to turn on for Tessa. She will be a year old on Jan. 4 and she is still not potty trained. This week she piddled on the following: on a small throw I had left on the floor from the night before, the bath mat in our bathroom and as I mentioned, her bed. I try not to leave anything on the floor or she will pee on it. I have hardwood throughout my house and we took up the area rugs when we brought her home. That was almost 8 months ago. I would really love to bring the area rugs back upstairs, but that would not be smart. I can't even have a throw rug at the back door where she comes in from the backyard or she will piddle on it. She goes outside every hour if we are home but when we are work she is crated from 8:00 am to 3:30 and never has an accident in her crate. I honestly don't know what the solution is. I have tried everyone's suggestions. She is so loving and so cute, I just clean it up, but it is soooooo frustrating.:frusty::frusty:


----------



## ClaireVoyant

Well, I think Isabella is now officially in the Seven Month Club. You know about my chair . . .and this morning, while my hubby and I were relaxing on the sofa with the Sunday paper, she peed on my Persian rug (silk), next to the sofa. Thought it was safe to put it back out . But then, to make matters worse, my hubby went in to the office and called me out to bring lunch . . .and Isabella, so she could chase Prairie Dogs. Well, we weren't inside more than three minutes when Isabella went on the floor. Fortunately, it was stained concrete and not carpet, but gee . . .was the hubby ever mad 

So . . .from reading other posts in this thread, need to keep her either under close supervision or in the ex-pen. Feel like we're right back to square one.

Honestly, I just don't get it. This really is a highly intelligent breed. She's learned all the basic commands and I swear, knows my husband's phone ring from all the rest (it's a different ring) and always knows he's just minutes away when she hears it. AND . . .she understands basic words. Very smart, but gee . . .how discouraging


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Isabella is a dog, if dogs could reason they would rule the world and we would be their servents...sometimes we are. Housetraining our dogs is hard because we have to be committed to making it our number one concern and as humans...having a life and all we have trouble. You need to go back to square one but you must examine your actions and reactions to Isabella, when you are on the phone are you caught up in your conversation when with your hubby on the couch are you relaxing reading the paper and giving hubby attention he most probably needs, deserves, demands, take your pick we are all human. Dogs need to perform an activity over and over before it becomes habit, when our dogs have no accidents in the house it is very easy to get sucked in to thinking, Yay, they are house trained...but wait a minute...often they know they are meant to go out but they don't get it, that it is never ok to go in the house, this is different...that is why, it is important to catch them in the act and then put just put them out in the middle of it. All dogs are different just as humans, some train easy some struggle, yet do well in other things. As Isabella's main care taker you must be ever vigilant to her signels it is not enough to take her out on the half hour etc., you need to have one eye on her at all times she is roaming freely and I know this is hard.

As for doing her business in places that are important to you and DH you need to make house training her easier on you, so put the carpet away if you answer the phone and need to be totally in the conversation have an area to put her in until you are done...it is hard, but you will be happy with the results latter. Often our spouses are very stressed by our pups destroying things, you need to make for sure you proof her from having the opportunity to do it, as it puts more stress on you.

I hope you don't think I am being harsh, I have a new dog that I am house training, it is going well no accidents, but I don't let her out of my sight and yes I am a bit absent while spending time with DH, if it is that important I put her in the kitchen. It is raining and wet outside today, I have all the rooms closed off except the den and kitchen, I do not trust the new dog or my female Hav (she thinks she will melt), I have a very old expensive silk and camel hair rug on the floor in the den if it happens I can clean it with ammonia and water and then finish it with vinger and water it is easy compaired to wall to wall carpet. I have another carpet that is Indian in the living room it is rolled up as it is red...red bleeds, I may not put that one back until spring.

Find away that you are not stressed so you can get through this. Vigilance and patience...it is hard. Housetraining is often the hardest part of owning a new dog, I know you can do it.


----------



## ClaireVoyant

Thank you for that considerate post . . .yes, you're exactly right. She wouldn't dream of going inher ex pen, so that's where she needs to go if she can't have my undivided attention. Having potty trained four kids, I know I can do this. The DH, however, never had kids of his own and this is his first dog since his childhood dog had to be put down with distemper forty years ago.

I'll read your post to him in hopes he gets your point . . .and it's back to square one for my Isabella. Just glad I found this forum or it might not have been something we could fix. Thanks again


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

Tessa is now 13 1/2 months and I wouldn't say she is fully trained yet, she still has the odd accident, but she has been better. I still won't lay down my area rugs yet though. 

One thing that has helped is going outside with her to make sure she has done her business. Not pleasant when it's snowing, but it is helping and she understand the words "go pee" and "go poo" and if I repeat them a couple of times, she actually goes. 

Some of the suggestions I received didn't work, but this one did. I would suggest you try it too.

PS: I found toilet training my three kids easier than training Tessa


----------



## jabojenny

I feel your pain, and Timmy is only 16 weeks old. I let my guard down too, it's pretty easy to do. I haven't put down any area rugs yet, that would be a huge step. So am I supposed to look forward to Timmy turning seven months for these great surprises? Sorry to hear about you rug... I would be mad too, mainly at myself.


----------



## krandall

jabojenny said:


> I feel your pain, and Timmy is only 16 weeks old. I let my guard down too, it's pretty easy to do. I haven't put down any area rugs yet, that would be a huge step. So am I supposed to look forward to Timmy turning seven months for these great surprises? Sorry to hear about you rug... I would be mad too, mainly at myself.


Kodi had very few accidents, but I have to say, we kept him confined to the kitchen and family room (which was where we usually were) unless he was RIGHT with one of us and closely supervised until he was well over a year old.

... And we have always had an indoor option for him. Sometimes it is easy to miss their signals. This morning, Kodi went out around 6:30, pooped and peed, then came back to bed with us. We all got up around 8:30, and he kept barking at me. I was getting his stuff ready for our trial today, and thought he was just being impatient. I was wrong, though. Even though he had pooped earlier, he finally went to his litter box (he REALLY prefers to go outside!) and pooped again. Since I misinterpreted him asking me to take him out agian, if he didn't have the litterbox as an alternative, he might have felt the need to go somewhere in the house. Then whose "accident" would it have been?


----------

